# Localiser mes amis



## nokiwi (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que l'application "Localiser mes amis" fonctionne chez vous? 

Depuis quelques jours ça me dit toujours "Adresse indisponible" pour les personnes que je cherche à localiser alors que ça fonctionne très bien avant.

Je précise que ces personnes n'ont pas changé les autorisations me concernant. 

Bizarre.

Et chez vous?

Merci,

Eric


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2012)

Peut-être un problème serveur...


----------



## zebrio (26 Novembre 2012)

bonjour,

je voulais savoir si la géolocalisation fonctionnait meme si le téléphone est éteins


----------



## Larme (26 Novembre 2012)

Non. S'il est éteint, c'est bien que...


----------

